

Ask HN: Is hacker news unfair? - yuashizuki

hacker news front page -&gt;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;qjcd6z7.png
new section -&gt;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;KKj24Kl.png<p>I am using Chrom OS<p>here are some more screen shots-&gt;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;3Lv2RXd.png
my link that did not make it to the front page
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;o0nbGN3.png
======
bjourne
Good riddance! Your link "List of authoritarian regimes.." is exactly the kind
of links I don't want to see on HN. Your competitor "Interactive go..." is
exactly the kind of links I DO want to see.

~~~
yuashizuki
"Interactive go..." was not my competitor, I just pointed it out for a
reference.

------
makeitsuckless
HN is strongly moderated, censored, has a biased ranking system and a very
biased community.

It's not a matter of fair. It is what it is, and it works the way the owners
and most users like it. And it is done very, very well.

Personally, I think the bias has become so strong that the lack of a viable
alternative or reddit-style autonomous subs is really starting to grate.

HN has become a homogenous echo chamber in which saying the "wrong" thing will
get you buried or even slow/shadow banned.

But usually the manipulation is more subtle in avoiding those discussions
altogether, and this may be a typical example of that. (Which in itself would
an excellent example of good, subtle moderation.)

The great irony is that on a platform that considers politics to be off-topic,
political and ideological bias dominates almost everything but the most
neutral of scientific and technological topics.

But I suspect most HN-ers, including the moderators, are barely aware of that
bias because they operate inside a bubble of like-minded people within a very
narrow ideological spectrum.

But "fair" doesn't come into it. It works as intended.

------
r721
Read this article: [http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-
works.html)

------
avinassh
Clickables:

[http://i.imgur.com/qjcd6z7.png](http://i.imgur.com/qjcd6z7.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/KKj24Kl.png](http://i.imgur.com/KKj24Kl.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/3Lv2RXd.png](http://i.imgur.com/3Lv2RXd.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/o0nbGN3.png](http://i.imgur.com/o0nbGN3.png)

------
dang
Your post was lower in rank because users flagged it.

The current post has been flagged by users, too.

------
yuashizuki
You can see my link in the new section that had 11 points but still did not
make it to the front page.

------
krapp
I don't know about 'unfair', but it is most definitely not a direct democracy.

